# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Histori të vogla dhe të bukura për shpirtin

## torrkerry

1.	DORA.

Një fëmijë doli të bëjë pazarin për nënën e vet.
U bë i saktë dhe i kujdeshëm.
Bakalli, për tia shpërblyer zellin e tij, mori nga  dollapi një kuti plot me karamele, e hapi dhe ia dha ato fëmijës.
Merre! O vogëlushë!
Fëmija mori vetëm një karamele dhe bakalli e inkurajoi atë duke thënë:
Merre të gjithë ato karamele që i zenë dora jote!.
Fëmija e shikoi atë me sytë e tij të mëdhej dhe tha:
Ah! Atëherë, merri ti për mua!
Pse? vijoi bakalli.
Sepse dora jote është më e madhe!

Kur të luteni, mos i matni pyetjet tuaja me dobësitë e fesë tuaj.
Le të përkujtojmë se dora e Zotit është më e madhe.

Torrkerry

----------

VOLSIV (19-03-2021)

----------


## torrkerry

2.  SHKO TI PËR MUA.

Zakonisht një burrë i thoshte gruas së vet
çdo dielë në mëngjes:
“Shko ti në Kishë e lutu për ne të dy!”
Edhe miqëve u thoshte;
“Nuk ka fare nevojë që të shkoj në Kishë. 
Gruaja ime shkon dhe lutet për të dy!”
Një natë ky burrë pa një ëndërr.
Me gruan e vet te dera në parajsë
prisnin që të hynin brenda.
Dalëngadalë dera u hap
dhe dëgjuan një zë që i thoshte gruas:
“Ti mund të hysh për të dy!”
Gruaja hyri dhe dera u mbyll përsëri.
Burri u shqetësua dhe u friksua për së tepërmi,
Dhe u zgjua nga gjumi.
Më e mrekulluar qe gruaja e tij, të dielën tjetër,
kur, në orarin e Meshës burri i saj i tha:
“Sot do vij edhe unë në Kishë me ty!”


Unë, vetëm unë, pikërisht unë, o Zot,
kam nevojë për t’u lutur! (dy herë).

Jo nëna ime, jo babaj im, jam unë, o Zot,
që kam nevojë për t’u lutur…
Jo diakoni, apo shefi im, jam unë, o Zot,
që kam nevojë për t’u lutur.

Unë, vetëm unë…

             (Negro Spiritua)




Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

PSE VRAPON GJITHMONË?

Nga dritarja e tij
nën sheshin e tregut, 
Mësuesi pa një prej nxënëzve të vet,
një farë Haikel,
duke ecur me shpejtësi, 
i zënë në punë deri në grykë…
E thirri dhe e ftoi 
që të shkojë tek ai.
“Haikel, a e ke parë qiellin sot?”
“Jo, Mësues!”
“Dhe rrugën, Haikel? A e ke parë rrugën këtë mëngjes?”
“Po, Mësues!”
“E tani, e sheh atë?”
“Po, Mësues, e shoh atë!”
“Më thuaj çfarë sheh”
“Shoh njerëz, kuaj, karroca, tregtarë që lëvizin, 
fshatarë që ngrohen,
burra dhe gra që shkojnë e kthejnë,
ja çfarë unë shoh”.
“Haikel, Haikel,- e qortoi me butësi Mësuesi –
pas 50 vjet, pas 100 vjet 
do të jetë gjithmonë 
një rrugë si kjo
dhe një treg si ky.
Makina të tjera do të sjellin tregtarë të tjerë
për të blerë dhe për të shitur kuaj të tjerë.
Por unë nuk do të jem më këtu,
edhe ti nuk do të jesh më këtu.
Atëherë unë të pyes, Haikel:
‘Pse vrapon nëse as s’ke kohë
për ta shikuar qiellin?’.
A e ke parë qiellin këtë mëngjes?”

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

NJË PROBLEM I MADH!

Një Hebre i devotshëm
shkoi një ditë me vrapë
te rabini i vet
dhe i tha: 
“Rabi, ndodhi një gjë e tmerrshme…
Jam i dëshpëruar!
Biri im do të martohet me një të krishtere!”

“Biri yt? –përgjigj Rabini –
më shiko mua dhe birin tim! 
Unë jam shefi i Komunitetit,
më këqyrin dhe më vështrojnë
mua dhe familjen time!
Na marrin si shembull!
Dhe biri im do edhe ai të martohet me një të krishtere
dhe do të pagëzohet”.

Hebreu i devotshëm, 
duke dëgjuar këto fjalë, 
heshti një moment,
i hutuar, pastaj i tha:
“Të gjithë vijnë tek ti,
me problemet e tyre.
Të pyes, çfarë bën ti
 kur ke një problem aq të madh?
Prej kujt ti kërkon një ndimë, një këshillë?”
Rabini përgjigj:
“Çfarë do që të bëj edhe unë?
Kërkoj ndihmën e Hyjit!”.
“Dhe…Çfarë të ka thënë Hyji?”
“Hyji më tha: ‘Biri yt?...Le ta shikoj Birin tim, Jezusin!”.

Misteri i mishërimit është krejt këtu.
 Një Zot që thotë: “Edhe unë!”.

“Ia mohoi vetvetes,
e mori natyrën e shërbëtorit 
dhe u bë i ngjashëm me njerëz…”
edhe Ai.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

6) FOLJA

Një herë, një ministër ishte ulur
në buzë të një burimi në qytet.
Për mungesë vëmendjeje,
rrëshqiti brenda atij.
Disa njerëzë,që kalonin andej,
dolën përpara,
ia zgjatën dorën
duke thënë:
“Ma JEP dorën!”.
Por politikani
nuk e dëgjoi fare
dhe nuk ia shtriu dorën atij.
Në këtë moment arriti një burrë
që e hapi rrugën nëpërmes njerëzve,
duke thënë: 
“Miq të mi,
ministri ynë,
qysh prej lindjes
mësoi vetëm foljen ‘të marrësh’;
ai nuk e njeh foljen ‘të japësh’.
Duke thënë ashtu,
ia zgjati dorën:
“Mirëdita, shkëlqësia juaj: 
merrni, pra, dorën time!”.

Menjëherë ministri e kapi dorën e burrit,
dhe doli nga burimi.

Njerëzit shpesh ngatërrojnë foljet.
Zoti e njeh vetëm foljen ‘të japesh’.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

NJË MOTËR E DISA VAJZA.

Një motër e disa vajza, 
ishin duke e pastruar Kishën e vet.
E bënin më shumë dashuri
dhe entuziazëm,
si në qoftë do të ishin
duke përgatitur një katedralë
për Hyjin e tyre.
Erdhi eproria e gjeti
një karrigë me pluhur,
nje bank jashtë vendit të zakonshëm,
një vajzë me mengët shume të shkurta,
një tjetër me fundin mbi gjunjë
një tjetër me më shumë të kuq buzësh.
Të mrekulluarar, dalluan punën
duke i fshirë djersët që kullonin
 nga çdo pore e lekurës së tyre.
Pastaj eproria filloi të largohet,
nën sytë me hije trishtimit të tyre.
E kur ajo u zhduk fare,
motra tha: “Le të kthehemi në dëtyrën tonë!”

Jo gjithmonë ata që janë autoritarë
kanë edhe autoritet!

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

DUAR TË PASTRA.

Pas vdekjes së tij, 
 një burrë u paraqit tek Zoti.
Me shumë krenari, 
ai ia tregoi  duart e veta, 
duke thënë:
“O Zot, shiko si janë të pastra duart e mia!”
Zoti i buzëqeshi  atij, 
por me një hije trishtimi,
dhe i tha:
“Është e vërtetë,
Janë të pastra,
 por janë edhe boshe!”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

DUAR TË PASTRA 2

Shkrimtari Dostojevski tregon historinë e një zonje të pasur, por shumë koprrace, që menjëherë pas vdekjes së saj, gjeti përballë asaj një djallë shumë të keq që e hoqi në detin e zjarrtë të ferrit.
Engjelli i saj rojtar filloi të mendojë i dëshpëruar  nëse do të ekzistonte një mundësi për ta shpëtuar atë.
Pas një kohë u kujtua për një ngjarje që ndodhi shumë kohë përpara, dhe i tha Zotit:
“Njëherë kjo zonjë ia dhuroi një qepë të kopshtit të saj një të varfëri”.
Zoti i buzëqeshi engjëllit: “Mirë. Falë kësaj qepe, mund të shpëtohet. Merre qepën,
Do ta afrosh në buzë të detit të zjarrtë në mënyrë që zonja të mund ta marrë, dhe pastaj terhiqe jashtë.
Nëse zonja do të rrijë lidhur fortë me atë vepër të mirë të vetëm që bëri, do të mund të jetë e terhequr deri në parajsë”.

Engjelli u var sa më shumë ishte e mundshme buzë të detit të zjarrtë dhe e thirri fortë gruan:
“Sa më shpejt, ngjitu për qepë!”
Kështu bëri zonja dhe filloi të ngritet kah qiellit.

Por një prej të dënuarve e kapi palën e veshjes së saj dhe u ngrit lart me të; një mëkatar tjetër e kapi këmbën e të parit dhe u ngrit edhe ai.
Shpejt u formua një rreshtë i madh njerëzish që ngriteshin kah parajsës, lidhur me zonjën që e kapi qepën që engjelli e kishte në dorë.
Djajtë ishin shumë të shqetësuar, sepse ferri ishte gati duke u boshatisur, i ngjitur krejt pas qepës.
Resti i madh arriti deri te dera e parajsës. Por zonja ishte me të vërtetë, një koprrace e pandreqshme e në këtë moment e pa rreshtin e mëkatarëve të ngjitur me veshjen e saj dhe bertiti e zemëruar: “Qepa është e imja! Vetëm e imja! Më lëshoni…”. Saktësisht në këtë moment qepja u shpartallua dhe gruaja me të gjithë ata që e ndiqnin, u rrokullitën në detin e zjarrtë.

I dëshperuar, përpara kangjellave të parajsës, mbeti vetëm engjëlli rojtar.

I mbush duart e tua me duart e tjerve. Dhe shtrëngoj fortë.
Do të shpëtohemi së bashku. Apo nuk do të shpëtohemi.


Torrkerry

----------


## mawlo

Historite qe ju shkruani jane me te vertete te bukura, sidomos ajo ku tregohet historia e Motres me disa vajza.  
A mos valle Motrat jane te gjitha nje prerje (qe do thote te gjitha te prera me nje gershere te vetme)?

----------


## torrkerry

PËRPARIMI

Një eksplorues përshkonte pyjet e pakufishme të Amazonisë, në Ameikën e Jugut. 
Ai kërkonte fushë nafte dhe ecte gjithmonë me vrap. Për dy ditë të parë, njerëzit e vendit që i kishte punësuar për ti mbartur plaçkat, u adaptuan vetë me ritmin e shpejt dhe nervoz që njeriu i bardhë pretendonte prej tyre në gjithçka bëhej.
Por në mëngjesin e ditës tretë u ndaluan në heshtje, të palëvizëshme, me një hije trishtimi në fytyrë.
Ishte e qartë që nuk kishin absolutisht në mendje që të vazhdonin rrugën.
I padurueshëm, eksploruesi, duke u treguar orën dhe me shenja domethënëse, kërkonte që të kuptonin që duhet të niseni përsëri sa më shpejt, sepse ai nuk kishte më kohë.
“Nuk mundet, -u përgjigj shefi i tyre – këta njerëz  kanë bërë rrugën duke ecur me shumë shpejtësi e tani presin që shpirtrat e  tyre të arrijnë në trupat e vetë”


Njerëzit e epokës tonë ecim gjithmonë me më shumë shpejtësi.
Dhe janë të shqetësuar, të hutuar, të trullosur, dhe të trishtuar.
Kjo ndodh sepse shpirti i tyre  mbeti mbrapa  dhe nuk arritë në trupat e tyre.


Torrkerry

----------

ExTaSy (27-03-2021)

----------


## torrkerry

POR NE RRIMË MBI UJË. 

Mbreti  Milinda, një mbret shumë i fortë, ia tha një meshtari të moshuar:
“Ti thua se njeriu që bëri çdo të keqe të mundshme për 100 vjet dhe e kërkon falje prej Zotit përpara vdekjes, do të fitojë mundësinë të rilindë në qiell.
Dhe nëse një njeri bën vetëm një krim dhe nuk pendohet, do të shkojë në ferr.
A është kjo e drejtë? A janë ndoshta 100 krime më të lehta se një e vetme?”

Meshtari i dha këtë përgjigje: “Nëse unë do ta marrë një gurë të vogël sa syri im, dhe e vë në sipërfaqen  e liqenit, do të fundoset apo do të rrijë mbi ujë?”

“Do të fundoset (mbytet)” përgjigji mbreti.
“Dhe nëse do t’i marrë 100 gure të mëdhej,dhe i vë në një barkë dhe e shtyj barkën në liqe, a do të fundosen (mbyten) apo do të rrinë mbi ujë?”
“Do të rrinë mbi ujë”.
“Atëherë 100 gurë dhe një barkë janë më të lehtë se një gurë i vogël?”
Mbreti nuk dinte çka do të përgjigj. Dhe meshtari i moshuar shpjegoi: 
“Kështu, o mbret, u ndodh edhe njerëzve. Një njeri, edhe pse mëkatoi shumë, nëse mbështetet në Zotin, nuk do të fundoset në ferr. Përkundrazi njeriu që bën keq edhe një herë të vetme, dhe nuk e kërkon mëshirën e Zotit, do të birret”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

FTESË.

Një njeri i pasur, pronar i një kështjelle, bëri një festë të madhe dhe i ftoi të gjithë banorët e fshatit, që shtrihej afër murëve të qytezës së tij.
Por mendoi se kantinët e verës, edhe pse shumë të mbushura, nuk do të kishin pasur mundësi ta shuajnë etjen e një morie aq të madhe njerëzish.
Ky njeri fisnik u kërkoi një nder banorëve të fshatit: “Do ta vëmë në qendër të oborrit, ku do të gostitemi, një enë të madhe.
Çdonjëri prej jush le ta sjellë verën sipas mundësive të tij, dhe le ta derdhë në enë.
Të gjithë pastaj mund të marrin verën sa u nevojtet, dhe do të mjaftojë për të gjithë”.
Një  fshatarë, përpara që të niset për tek kështjella, mori një katruve, dhe e mbushi me ujë, duke menduar: “Pak ujë në një enë të madhe nuk do të vërehet …Askush nuk do ta dijë këtë!.
Kur arriti në festë e derdhi “verën” e tij në enën e përbashkët dhe u ul në tryezë.
Kur të parët shkuan për ta nxjerrë verën, nga ventili i enës doli vetëm uji.
Të gjithë kishin menduar të njëjtë gjë. Dhe kishin sjellur vetëm ujë.

Nëse nuk kënaqemi për këtë botë, është shkaku sepse mjaft njerëz sjellin vetëm ujin.
E gjithë krijesat vuajnë për këtë. 

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

HIJA 

Ditën e parë shkollore,
në një fshatë të shkretë,
një fëmijë ecte për në shkollë, 
herët në mëngjes,
së bashku me nënën e vet.
Fëmijë ishte krejt i marrur
prej hapave të mëdha
të hijes së vet 
të projektuar nga djelli i mëngjesit
që bëntë që ai të duket e të ndiet
një vigan lart më shumë se 30 metra.
Menjëherë nëna u ndal.
E shikoi djalin drejtë në sy
dhe tha: “O biri im,
mos e shiko hijen tënde në mëngjes,
shikoje në mesditë”.

Torrkerry.

----------


## torrkerry

DHELPRA.

Një dhelpër, duke e kundruar hijen e vet
herët në mëngjes, tha:
“Sot për drekë do të haj një deve”.
Për gjithë mëngjesin endej andej-këndej
e kërkontë deven që do të hajë.
Në mesditë, duke parë hijen e vet, tha:
“Për këtë herë, mirë,
një mi do të më mjaftonte”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

BETIMI

Një perandor i lashtë kinezë 
bëri një ditë një betim solemnë:

“Do t’i pushtoj dhe do t’i fshij 
nga mbretëria ime të gjitë armiqtë e mi”.
Mbas pak kohe, nënshtetasit e tij, të çuditur
e panë Perandorin e tyre 
që shetiste nëpër kopshtet e pallatit mbretëror 
me armiqtë e tij më të ashpër, 
duke i marrë për krahë,
duke qeshur me ta, 
dhe duke bërë shaka së bashku..
“Por,- i tha i mrekulluar një obortar – 
nuk kishe premtuar që do të kishe fshirë
 nga mbretëria jote të gjithë armiqtë e tu?”
“Me të vërtetë isha betuar dhe e kam bërë,
-	përgjigj Perandori -. 
Bëra që të gjithë të ndryshohen 
dhe të bëhen  miq të mi!”.

Torrkerry

----------


## mawlo

I nderuar Torrkerry,
historite qe ju shkruani jane me te vertete shume te bukura dhe shume domethenese.
Po ju dergoj edhe une nje histori.
Nje njeri po ecte nje dite 
pergjate bregut te detit dhe po meditone.
"O Zot - thonte - sa i madh dhe 
i vertete je ti. Gjithmone me ke ndihmuar dhe me
ke qendruar prane. 
Te jam shume mirenjohes edhe pse e di
qe nuk te meritoj". 
Vazhdonte te ecte dhe
ndonjehere kthente koken pas
dhe shihte mbi rere kater gjurme,
dhe mendonte dy jane te miat dhe 
dy jane te Zotit.
Ai e udhehiqte ngado.
Kete ritual e perseriste cdo mengjes.
Kaluan shume kohe dhe ky njeri
pesoi nje fatekeqesi ne familje. 
Ne nje aksident rrugor i vdiq djali i vetem.
Por ai perseri vazhdonte te luste Zotin dhe 
vazhdonte te dilte cdo mengjes ne breg te detit.
Nje dite teksa po lutej iu drejtua Zotit dhe i tha:
"Cdo dite o Zot te jam lutur,
por jam ndjere vetem dhe 
kur ktheja koken pas nuk shihja
me kater gjurme por vetem dy.
A mos valle me ke braktisur?"
Atehere Zoti qeshi dhe i tha:
"Po si mund ta mendosh nje gje te tille biri im,
une te kam  qendruar gjithmone prane,
edhe ne momentet me te veshtira.
Kur t'i ke pare vetem dy gjurme
ne breg te detit ato kane qene te miat,
pasi une te kam mbajtur ne krahe - iu pergjigj Zoti".
Duhet te besojme se Zoti eshte gjithmone prane nesh.
Nje gje nuk duhet ta harrojme kurre:
"Zemra e nenes dhe syte e Zotit nuk na braktisin kurre!".

----------

ExTaSy (27-03-2021)

----------


## torrkerry

Falëminderit, Mawlo.
Te lutem! Shkraij disa histori çdo ditë për vëllezërit dhe motrat e tua.

Torrkerry

----------


## mawlo

I nderuar Torrkerry,
po Ju shkruaj nje histori tjeter.
Nje dite ne nje kishe te madhe ne Itali
po celebrohej sakramenti i Krezmimit.
Ipeshkvi qe celebronte kete sakrament filloi te pyeste femijet.
Iu afrua nje vajze te vogel dhe e pyeti:
"Cfare di ti per Krishtin?".
Vajza u hutua dhe nuk foli.
Ai atehere filloi ta ndihmonte dhe i tha:
"Ne emer te Atit, te Birit e te ... - dhe priti
qe vajza te pergjigjej".
Vajza u mendua pak dhe tha
dhe per habi te te gjithe pjesemarresve u pergjigj:
"Te nenes".
Sa e rendesishme ishte per kete vajze te vogel
Virgjera Mari!
Pershendetje. Mawlo

----------


## torrkerry

Komplimente, mawlo!
Nje edhe neser.
Zoti te bekofte.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

BETIMI 2 (16)

Një burrë kishte vendosur që të punojë livadhin e vogël afër shtëpisë së tij, për të realizuar një qilim të gjelbër “all’inglese”.
I kushtohej qilimit të gjelbër gjithë kohën e lirë.
Gati arriti qëllimin e vet, kur, në pranverë, pa që në qilimin e tij lindnin disa tarasakë, me lulet e tyre të verdha dhe shkelqyse.
Sa më shpejt kërkoi t’i shkul me gjithë rrënjë.
Por, të nesërmen dy lule tjera të verdha binin në sy në qilimin e gjelbër të tij.
Shkoj të blejë një helm të fuqishëm. U bë kot!
Nga ky moment, jeta e tij u bë një luftë e vazhdueshme kundër atyre luleve të verdha aq të forta, që çdo pranverë ishin gjithmonë më shumë. (shumëfishoheshin)

“Çfarë duhet të bëj akoma?” – i tha një ditë, i zemëruar dhe i zhgënjyer gruas të vet.
Ajo e qetë, i përgjigj: “Pse nuk provon që t’i duash ato?”.
Burri e bëri këtë provë. Dhe pas një kohë të shkurtë, ato lule të verdha i dukeshin atij si një dorë të një artisti të madh në qilimin e gjelbër të livadhit të tij të vogël.
Dhe filloi të jetë i lumtur.

Sa persona të ngacmojnë, të nervozojnë! Pse nuk kërkon t’i duash?

Torrkerry

----------

